# Brown, bay, black? What the heck?



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Based on my zero experience and only pulling this out of my ****, I'm gonna say buckskin, just dark as opposed to the yellow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Id say not buckskin.

Brown or bay more then likely, sunfaded. But this picture is not good enough to tell for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sunbleached dark bay


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Sunfaded black.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Personally I would like to see a less edited picture before guessing color...


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

That's a very...interesting color.

If the color wasn't edited in a program - possibly an oddly-colored sooty buckskin? Maaaaaaybe some kind of champagne? Those are the only two things I can possibly think of that I've seen looking _remotely_ similar to that...but event that's kind of a stretch.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The whole picture has been edited Reno. the horse itself appears to have been "blended."


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

That is a big possibility. I've spent years doing equine photomanipulations. It's honestly somewhat difficult to keep any sort of detail by smudging unless you really know what you're doing. I've seen photos that I thought were edited that really weren't as well. The face and legs of this picture especially do look legitimately smudged.

Strangely though I have seen real photographs of horses whose color looks similar, but not on the dot to this.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Larger version of the picture -


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh god page stretch XD

Yeah, enlarged it is extremely obvious (and a crap cut job on the background, if I may say so...)


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I definitely want an unedited pic. With the smudging of the horse it's difficult to get a real good look at him. His legs seem to fade pretty uniformly into a darker color than his body.

EDIT: Wow, that is a giant picture @[email protected]


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

The only editing I noticed off hand was that the lead was edited out. The color editing doesn't appear to be drastic, if there is any... maybe softened up a bit but the color is what it is. I know sometimes brightening or darkening an image can make the color change, but I don't think that's the case with this photo... I guess I could be wrong but I used to edit a lot of photos for my photography class and this doesn't show the typical signs of a shot that has been modified (color-wise).

If it helps, she is by a palomino stud....


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

It took some rooting, but I managed to find a photo of her when she was younger. http://www.jeffcoatquarterhorses.com/modules/list/images/Snapshot(44).jpg

Is the link to the photo I posted (in OP) coming up small for you guys or something? It comes up pretty big when I click it - that's why I didn't code it in the post.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay, the first picture you gave us was most definitely a cut-paste-smudge-recolor job. Really not difficult if you know what you're doing (but they botched it up something bad...made mistakes that I would toss a piece out for). The second one is better to judge her actual color, so I'll let the really good guys have at that one.

(As for color changing, it's actually quite simple once you get the hang of it. I've turned solids into pintos, pintos into solids, bays into palominos...it's really crazy)


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I vote buckskin. There's just a gold tint to her coat that I can't really see her being brown.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

In that picture of her when she was younger, she looks liver chestnut aside from her legs being darker.. Hm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Her sire is a palomino? What color was/is her dam?

I'm actually leaning towards a smoky black...


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Her sire is a palomino? What color was/is her dam?
> 
> I'm actually leaning towards a smoky black...


I don't know about her dam unfortunately. I only know the mare's name but I couldn't find anything about her color. Lenas Chex Candy is the dam's name... she's a King Fritz mare!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

He actually looks like a dunalino to me...


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Reno Bay said:


> He actually looks like a dunalino to me...


I don't know much about colors. I've seen mention of "palomino with dun factor" but I just assumed he was a palomino.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

After looking at some more photos of him, it looks like he has a dorsal stripe (the sire).


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Equilove said:


> After looking at some more photos of him, it looks like he has a dorsal stripe (the sire).


And he has darker legs in all his photos. Maybe it's my eyes, but I think I see barring on his hind leg in that first photo in the set I posted.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's a dunalino for sure (red + cream + dun).


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm leaning toward smoky black too.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My vote would go for smoky black. I'm thinking brown buckskin could be a possibility, too, but I think they're usually less uniform in color than this horse.


----------



## sjames86 (Sep 7, 2011)

looks like a lovely example of a dark liver chestnut to me - the lighter chestnut strands in the mane etc are a dead give away.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

I've just started with colors/genetics, but I'd guess smokey black from the first picture. The sunbleached mane is a big indicator


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

"Normal" blacks can and do have sunbleached manes as well.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

pretty . box stall baby. i would say Brown


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh just saw the 'baby' pic thats a chestnut.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd say either, 
a. Liver Chestnut (his sire is Dunalino, if his mother had no cream, then its most common its this one!)
b. Very sooty Buckskin (just by the light mane ends, but that doesn't say much)
c. who the heck nows! hes pretty that's all that matters right? lol Is he yours? doesn't sound like it but not sure, if he was I would test him out of curiousness!


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

Could she be Black + cream + dun? I the sire is dunalino, it could be possible?
Interesting colour.......


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the horse i feel pretty certain is not dun as the horse isnt a grulla. or resemble in that affect.

i feel pretty certain the horse in question is a Smokey Black. i have a horse with a smokeyblack father (i assume) because my col as 2 full palomino sisters. and you can clearly see the golden tint on my horse, and on the horse in question. without a doubt my vote is for smokey black.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to say black but that is a very hard one


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

a dark grey/brown?? what ever color it is, it is a beautiful horse!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Could she be a liver chestnut?


----------

